# An Emperor's Day tale.



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The same person (not me!) who wrote 'Twas the night before Emperor's Day' has written a new poem for this year. Be warned, manly tears to follow.

*The Emperor's Day Martyr*

I. The Vision

T'was Emperor's Day, long past,
Or so the story goes,
And the Emperor took the journey
That every child knows.

When suddenly He was struck
By a vision dark and grim
Of subjects in grave danger
In prayer, beseeching Him.

But clearest seen by far
To fall upon His gaze
A girl, so pure and bright
She shined through all the haze.

She kneeled before a giant,
Its manner cold and dread,
And held it a great axe,
It brought down upon her head.

The Emperor broke the trance
And declared "It shan't be so."
Then through the warp He traveled,
To stop the killing blow.

II. The Children of the Emperor

He quickly found the world
From where the vision came
And went to join his subjects
Who fought on in his name.

Where upon He found
A schola under siege,
Full of faithful fighting
And praying to their liege.

Though he searched the schola,
The girl could not be sought.
"Perhaps, I'm merely early,"
The noble Emperor thought.

When through the din of battle
He heard the mournful cry
Of children sadly weeping,
In fear that they may die.

The Emperor went to join them
And with a joyful call
He proclaimed his many presents
To give to one and all.

III. The Gifts

When the children truly saw him
Their faces all turned bright
And quickly was forgotten,
The terrors of the night.

A trusty wooden lasgun,
To a young Storm Trooper boy
Who thought of all the Xenos
He would slay with his new toy.

And to a future Commissar
He gave a golden sash,
For he would grow to lead his men
With cunning, dare, and dash.

And to a little sister,
He gave a stuffed silk skull.
For to His honor would be pledged
All the traitors she would cull.

Then there among their number
Was one unlike the rest.
She minded all the children,
like a hen within a nest.

IV: The Daughter

Her soul was fine and wholesome,
Her faith was strong and pure,
Her whole life she had given
Unto the Emperor.

She was the oldest of them,
Though, truly, not by much
She simply was their sister
And was treated just as such.

Her training was just finished
Her time there was now spent
She only awaited orders
To join her new Convent.

She was every bit a blossom
That still had yet to bloom,
When then He did remember
That He had seen her doom.

For the vision He recalled
And knew it to be true
This young girl would soon die
And there was nothing He could do.

V: The Greatest Gift

The Emperor held her tight,
For His sorrow was so great,
And He showed her the near future,
That was to be her fate.

Then softly he did speak,
So gently to her ears,
To grant her one last present
To lessen all her fears.

"What gift may I offer
Or what thanks can I give,
To one about to die,
So that others still may live?"

The girl began to weep,
But her face, it was not grim.
She smiled just like an angel
As she explained to him:

"To die for the defenseless,
To succeed at my last task,
To stand here with my Emperor,
For what more could I ask?"

Then it was as He had saw,
For His vision came to be.
The chamber door burst open
To reveal the enemy.

VI: The Battle

For in, then, came the monster,
That would strike the angel down,
And carve from her an offering
To place upon his crown.

The children began to wail,
Some sought to run or hide,
While others could not move
And only stared and cried.

But between them and the monster,
The blessed sister stood
And fought there to protect them
As any mother would.

Yet, the monster was too much
And she fell down to her knees,
The monster raised his axe
Deaf to all the children’s pleas.

Then the Emperor spoke
And sparked fire in her heart
She thrust forward with her chainsword
And rent its chest apart.

VII: The Martyr

Even as she struck,
And ended the great strife,
The daemon axe came down
And stole away her life.

The Emperor knelt beside
And cradled the martyred daughter,
Knowing she had stopped
What would have of been a slaughter.

Then rushed in the instructors,
And defenders to the scene,
Of the Emperor and His daughter,
So silent and serene.

The Emperor told the story,
Of what there had transpired,
And not one could stand to hide,
The emotion she inspired.

Away the two disappeared,
And not a word was uttered,
Until loud cries from the courtyard said,
"A miracle's occurred!"

VIII: The Miracle

For there amidst the carnage
A statue of marble stood,
From where or when it had come
No one there understood.

For the statue was the Emperor,
So grand and finely crafted,
His hands upon the shoulders of
The sister He had raptured.

Her face was poise and beautiful
Free of flaw or blemish,
So perfect that they all agreed,
She had never suffered anguish.

For every Emperor's Day after
The schola would gather for prayer,
Around the perfect statue,
That the Emperor placed there.

And there beneath their feet,
Forever carved in stone,
"Always I am at your side,
You'll never stand alone."


----------



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bravo my friend that was amazing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Very enjoyable, have some rep


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

That's just beautiful. Good find!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Both of them are Incredible. Bookmarked and saved!


----------

